# Murray lake ice outing Jan. 18



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Well so far most interest has been shown for Murray Lake so let's try there. We can park right on Cannonsburg Rd. and fish the predawn bite for bluegills and crappie. I plan to fish 6:30 am to 2:00pm myself, but come when and if you can.

I've never fished the lake so any maps, locations, and ideas would be greatly appreciated. Also, if someone knows a large parking area adress or location it would be helpful. Please post if you are coming or thinking of coming at this point.

I'll bring my 2 man shanty, 8" auger, fish locator, portable grill, minnows and grubs. I'll also bring the FRS radios and we can pick a channel and code and find eachother out there. Should be a gas. Tim


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)

Sounds good to me. I'll probably be there around 7-7:30.

Mike


----------



## Big Al (Sep 11, 2000)

I'll probably be there. Can I take M50 north to Cannonsburg road or is there a better way if you're coming from the south?


----------



## gomer (Dec 30, 2000)

there is a "parking lot" right on cannonsburg road. It can hold quite a few cars. just take cannonsburg road east of cannonsburg a few miles and the lake is on the right.

as far as i know i have nothing planned the 18th so i will be out there. i might drag a few friends out too.


----------



## gomer (Dec 30, 2000)

i have a radio, just let me know what channel


----------



## Steely-Head (Dec 2, 2001)

I'm in, i'll be there at dawn or a little after.


----------



## gomer (Dec 30, 2000)

big al,

as far as i know, m50 to cannonsburg would be the best route.


----------



## TrailFndr (Feb 12, 2002)

How about a little more info as to location of this lake??

Sounds like a possiblity for me


----------



## gomer (Dec 30, 2000)

murray lake is located just east of cannonsburg which is south east of rockford and north east of GR.


----------



## Drake (Dec 29, 2000)

I'll be there also, very much looking forward to it.
I've gt a two man shanty if the wind starts.
Dave


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Here is a link to map. Murray Lake is between Lincoln Lake Rd NE and Parnell Ave off 5 Mile Rd. Maybe after work next week I can shoot up and pre fish after work. Tim

http://maps.yahoo.com/py/maps.py?Py...n&mlt=43.036978&mln=-85.378709&mag=9&newmag=8


----------



## Big Al (Sep 11, 2000)

Thanks Gomer, the map I was looking at wasn't very goo so I wanted to double check. As of right now it looks like I'll be there. See you guys then.


----------



## SalmonSlayer (Jan 18, 2000)

I might be able to make it...won't know till next week. I really want to come if I can escape for a few hours. I'll be coming from St. Joe area. Also I wanted to know if anyone has a channel/code to be on with the radios so I can find everyone. I have a couple I'll be bringing with me. I'll need to meet up with someone cuz I have NO ice fishing stuff. Really, all I need to borrow is an auger or ice pick (or dynamite) to make a hole to fish in.  

P.S. Don't bring a retriever dog cuz if I have ta trow the dynamite I ain't a wantin dat der dog to be a brinin it bak! 

I have a light action spinning rod with 4 lb mono and was planning on using flies for lures and topping them with a grub or wax worm. Will this work?

ben


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

I have a few spare rods I can bring. That rod should do the trick Ben, but use a small bobber or get a light spring bobber to see the subtle bites. Small 12 or 14 hooks are good too.


----------



## DonP (Nov 15, 2000)

Ok... 

I am in... Art (Steeley-Head) is hooking me up with an ice rod or two!!

I will look for ya all!!


----------



## reelhappy (Apr 26, 2002)

Sounds good to me. Its time to meet you guys, I have been enjoying all the info and posts for some time now. I'll be coming from Sparta (Red Avalanche) I will bring extra bait and equipment if anyone needs some. I shoot for 6:30 am. If weather is bad I'll bring 2 man shanty.


----------



## gomer (Dec 30, 2000)

not good fellas,
i was over at murray saturday morning and the fishing was SLOW!! the fish were still there we just were having trouble getting them to bite.


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

I imagine things shut down a bit with the cold snap, but things will improve. I'm fired up about musky and pike and crappies. I'll try to get some nice suckers and some blues to bring along. Here is a map to the lake. We will be accessing from the north side and parking near the X or O? Also lets try to find a nice weedy drop nearest to the deepest water in the lake. 1, 2, 3, or 4 should we choose? If need be I'll try to find a topo locally.









For the FRS let's pick channel 3, code 1. I have a spot in my shanty and truck if someone is interested, some extra tip ups, pannie rods etc...Tim


----------



## ifish4eyes (Mar 3, 2000)

If I don't go fishing anywhere else, I'm in too. If any wants a map of Murray I have the Lake Master program that gives contours and allows me to mark GPS coordinates on the map. So PM me and I'll give you my address so you can send me a self address stamped envelope and I'll get a map out to you with some spots marked with GPS #'s displayed. I'm going to say the 1st ten guys get a map. LP


----------



## TROUT TRACKER (May 21, 2002)

Hey guys i will be there but i will be going in on the south west arm my brotherinlaw grew up on the lake and he is going with me i will bring my radio channel 3 code 1 right? maybe someone will ge tsomething going if we cover enough lake. see you guys out there.


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)

Brenners on West River Drive is also right on the way, might save you a few minutes...

Mike


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Mike, do you know if they have shiners and suckers? I'll call and see what time they open unless you know that.


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)

Just called, open at 6, have both shiners and suckers.

Mike


----------



## RJF (Feb 12, 2002)

Driving over from Lansing, if you don't mind. Get there as soon as I can. I'll look for the big group. Have a radio. 

Mike, I'll recognize your rig from Higgins last year. 

Sounds like a panfish kind of lake, right. 

Blue, two man fish trap. Green Silverado ext cab.

Rick


----------



## gomer (Dec 30, 2000)

brenner's on west river drive and O's bait and tackle right next to rockford dam both have minnows spikes waxies wigglers and mousies.


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Brrrrr. Almost too cold to gather socially outside. Nice and warm in the shanty and many guys hit the ice. We were set up in 15 fow by first light and found fish, but couldn't get them going. DonP and myself talked to Larry, Mike, and Brad on the FRS and action seemed pretty slow for everyone. Larry and his brother in law were into some perch, Mike and Brad hit a few, and soon the "bass hole" turned on big time. We went 4 for 6 on bass in about an hour on shiners just off the bottom. Here is Don with a chunky bass. 








Don lost one 20" plus at the hole on 3 lb test, but not much other action to report. We ate like kings, grilled cajun NY Strips, brats, venison salami, etc... Got to meet Mike and Brad and look forward to fishing with you guys again soon. Art came by and joined in the fun for a bit after a late night out. What was her name Art? Even with the slow action we all had fun just being out on the ice with fellow sportsman here in Michigan. See you at the next one. Tim


----------



## DonP (Nov 15, 2000)

Well....

If we can have as much fun as we did under those brutal conditions... anyone can. (Temps in the teens and wind chills below zero) Just goes to show you how much of a blast these outings are... on the water... on the ice... or in the woods... for those of you yet to attend one... I highly recommend them. 

You are right Tim... the best part of the whole outing was the "eats"... we did eat like kings. Only thing missing was the eggs to go along with that New Your strip!! MMMM... yummy!! Maybe next time on the eggs!! hehe! The blackberry brandy helped keep the toes warm too!!  (Hey Art... you sure you don't want a shot? hehehe) You do know it is pretty cold out when your ice beer starts turning into slush... although... those Molson slushies were pretty good... eh Tim?  

Yeah.... the "Bass Hole"  helped add some excitemnt to the trip too. It was a blast catching those two on 3 lb. test. Got the 20" er up to the hole... got a good look at it... and away it went! 

It was days like yesterday that you sit in the shanty and dream about those still... calm... 90 degree days out trolling on the big lake. Tim and I sure talked about it... but still could not dream or talk enough to get one of those summer pesky flies to bite our ankles though!! 

All in all a great time... nice meeting everyone... new faces and old... and looking forward to the next time out!!


----------



## Steely-Head (Dec 2, 2001)

Good times as always.....but soooooo cold. Thanks to Hesslakeman for letting me fish in his shanty. Maybe next time we do this the fish will cooperate!


----------



## Drake (Dec 29, 2000)

Damn,
Sounds like I really missed out !
My $#&! water froze in the house and *&@% truck broke down Friday, I couldn't believe it...
Hope I have better luck for the next one!!!
Dave


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)

Sure was nice to see everyone. Eating like kings was no understatement. Thumbs up to Tim, Don, and Larry for making sure we had full bellies. NY Strip, brats, venison salami, does it get any better?

The bass didn't seem to realize we were after 'gills and crappie.

Sorry this pic didn't turn out Tim:










Brad (hesslakeman) got in on the action too:










It was a tough bite, but I believe everyone got some fish. Let's do it again soon! 

Mike


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

What do you mean, That's what I look like. lol My other pic of Don was foggy from being near the moist heat. It was raining on us for a while. Then the wind blew and it was snowing. Bass biting, looks like we even hit a few nice ones. 

Brad, hope you made it home in the blizzard. We have near 2 ft from the last couple days. Drifting and blowing, maybe they will call work tomorrow. lol


----------



## gomer (Dec 30, 2000)

me and mr topwater were there from 9-11 in a green eskimo shanty. i got one gill and matt got one spec and that was it. Saw Art right before i left but that was it. I couldnt remember what kind of shanties you guys had and there were alot of shanties out there otherwise i would have stopped by.


----------



## Big Al (Sep 11, 2000)

I was out there with my dad and a buddy until 10:00 or so, we caught a couple of small gills and a dinky perch. I didn't know who was who out there and didn't really want to go around knocking on shanties to find out. Gomer, I'm pretty sure I saw you guys trying to drag your shanty across the ice as we were packing up. We headed over to Carter lake after we left and caught a few nice gills over there but nothing special.


----------



## hesslakeman (Apr 16, 2001)

It was great to finally meet some people off the site. It was cold and as Tim said it was hard to be social outside but I had fun and thanks for the brat. Got to meet Tim, Don, Mike, Art and Larry and we'll have to get together again. I caught one bass and got the skunk out of the shanty but still had a fun time talking with Art. It took me 1.5 hours to get home. As soon as I hit 131 north it was a whiteout. A lot of fun in a 2 wheel drive truck w\o much weight in the back. Looking forward to the next outing.
Take care.
Brad


----------



## gomer (Dec 30, 2000)

big al, i was wearing black pants and a camo jacket. It sure was tough moving that shanty in the wind. I am sure i would have caught much more if i could have moved around more because both times we moved we caught/hooked fish as soon as we got are baits down but after 2min they wouldnt touch our baits. I marked a ton of fish, i guess they just had lockjaw.


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Sorry to miss you guys Adam, Mr Topwater, and Big Al, but it was not social conditions out there. Brad you had your chance to come clean and didn't. Brad locked his keys in his running truck and was thinking of breaking the window. (bet you're glad you didn't) He also wanted to break apart my tipup to use the parts to fish open his lock. The cold must have gotten to him. LMAO 

Anyway it was a gas, thanks all for coming out to fish, and for the maps, liquor, food, and comeradery. Tim

Art, what was that girls name?

Larry, cool drill. I bought a 14.4v cordless yesterday.


----------



## hesslakeman (Apr 16, 2001)

Tim, correction. I thought I locked my keys in the truck. The door just froze shut and I had my spud ready to take out a window!
Hey, I had to make an impression on you guys somehow since I couldn't catch any fish! I have to apologize again to Mike for bending his lantern handle to try to use as a coat hanger. Art said you should have seen the look on my face as he opened the frozen door which now wasn't frozen after the heater ran on high for 20 minutes Next outing I will have a torch and an extra set of keys. I also caught a nasty cold Saturday too. 
Art, wasn't the name of that girl "Jessipa"? LOL.


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)

> I have to apologize again to Mike for bending his lantern handle to try to use as a coat hanger


Just show me all your favorite spots for crappies on Hess, and we're even!   LOL

Don't worry about about it Brad, spent a few minutes bending it back into shape, and it'll work just fine.

Mike


----------



## hesslakeman (Apr 16, 2001)

Mike, that can be arranged. You need a snowmobile or quad to get to the best one. Look me up in two weeks.


----------

